# false trace



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

What are the end results of a false trace?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Your soap will separate, because it has not sapronified. oils will float to the top and you will have pockets of lye fluid in it.. that will burn.. You can hot process this and complete the soap to use.. Dump into a bucket or pan, add a little fluid and heat by double boiler to melt down and cook it for hour or so, pour into molds.. You can also use a crock pot..


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

but not too much added fluids as I did I have some that I added too much and a 1/4 in on top still is soft


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

Whenever I soaped at really cool temps, I cannot ever tell when emulsion actually happens. The color doesn't really change from what I can tell. It's thick to begin with when I start to use my stick blender and I'm always afraid I'm not blending long enough. It doesn't take very long when I can see tracks on the top of my soap. I don't think I'm going to do that anymore because I feel like I am guessing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Take your temps up to 90 to 100 and you won't have that problem, you will see the color change.. and trace...Your soap will gel easier too, if you want gel that is..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are really going to do room temp with 40% butters to oils, you have to have some heat in your lye to melt it. The gal I am mirroring my bigger production on uses RT because all her oils and butters are mixed on one day then she soaps the next, but her lye water is hot.

False trace has only happened to me when I am using RT butters and oils and cold lye (in the sink in cold water too long). I can tell, so I run hot water around my bucket and keep stirring. Vicki


----------

